

Screenshots of Twitter's internal admin interface - danielh
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-twitter-looks-like-for-twitter-employees-screenshots-2009-4

======
tvon
I will never, ever understand people who have large displays but still run
fully maximized browser windows.

It seems a bit half-assed to run these images uncropped... not like they
couldn't provide links to the originals.

(a bit OT and negative, but seriously folks...)

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I like to run _all_ apps maximized. That way, I can focus on the task at hand
and not be distracted by stuff going on in other apps. Also, less clutter =
more productivity.

~~~
andrewljohnson
You must not develop a website, or you must have a small monitor.

As a web developer. I always run two monitors - one has my emacs, terminals,
process manager, and browser, all nicely tiled on a 30" monitor.

On my other screen, I keep iTunes, skype, and other distractions.

~~~
litewulf
I work on a website and I use two 24" monitors. Firefox maximized on one
(Firebug takes up tons of room you know!), and screen (with
emacs/terminals/etc) on the other.

I think this is more a personal preference thing than anything else. (And I
use my laptop for music and IM, but its usually displaying the Vista enter
password screen anyway.)

~~~
andrewljohnson
Someday Vista will stop hurting you :)

~~~
woodsier
Someday around June, 2010.

~~~
pbz
More like 2012

------
Timothee
I'm surprised by how basic it looks. They clearly put the features they needed
and didn't go further.

~~~
henning
I guess it's a question of priorities: work on something 15 people use, or
something 15 million people will use? :)

~~~
Timothee
Oh yeah, absolutely. It's just that it seems that half an hour of CSS would
make it cleaner and I'm surprised that nobody at Twitter finished something on
a Friday afternoon and thought "ok, let me clean this up a little bit" instead
of starting something else :)

~~~
vaksel
Judging by Twitter's uptime record in the past, they probably have had an
experience where someone thought that, started coding, and crashed the whole
site.

~~~
benreesman
I like making fun of Twitter as much as the next guy, although in all fairness
when I saw this graph I decided to give them a little more credit. They're
facing ongoing, unbounded growth. I can't claim to have handled that kind of
scaling, let alone handled it without a hitch.

<http://alexa.com/siteinfo/twitter.com>

(make sure to set the timeframe to 'max' to see what i'm talking about)

~~~
moe
_They're facing ongoing, unbounded growth._

...on an app that consists of a solved problem (pub/sub). Cry me a river.

Or better yet, give me a million dollars and I'll build you a twitter that
doesn't fail. In 60 days. You'll just have to bring the users.

------
igorgue
Poor PerezHilton every celeb blocks him :( I guess to make his work harder

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm sure he just uses another "following account"

------
mmb
Can't these by easily unblurred to reveal Britney Spears and Ashton Kutcher's
email addresses?

~~~
maukdaddy
The addresses are likely for their publicists.

~~~
mmb
Possible but I'd be surprised if Ashton Kutcher's publicist was using an
aol.com email address.

------
adrianwaj
I really enjoyed these screenshots, and learned more about Twitter in 5
minutes than by reading 10 Techcrunch posts about Twitter combined.

It could make an interesting site even, backendwatch.com (or something else
more palatable)

~~~
scorpion032
You do seem to read a lot of TechCrunch then ;)

~~~
adrianwaj
It's in my reader, the headlines are good but that's about it.

------
vito
"Impersonated by admin."

Ah, good ol' Darth Vader complex.

------
maukdaddy
Wow...According to these screenshots Britney Spears has more followers than
Obama.

~~~
harpastum
Not just according to those screenshots. A quick twitter search shows Britney
has 1.25M [1] and Barack has just over 1M [2].

[1]<http://twitter.com/britneyspears>

[2]<https://twitter.com/BarackObama>

~~~
maukdaddy
HA! Good point =)

------
dawie
I wonder if someone is going to get in trouble for leaking these...

~~~
zzzmarcus
From the first sentence of the article: "hackers sent them screenshots"

